# My first day with my 622



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday afternoon they installed a dish 1000 and my 622, replacing my 921. I was very exited to play with it. and here is my first experience.

The Good:


The user interface is better than the 921
I love the fact that you have many choices on how to record, (New only, themes, etc)
its is smaller and quiet
easy to connect with all the color coded cables and connectors
I absolutely love the fact that you can pick how your guide looks like.
I love it that you can record from all 3 tuners.
Overall a very nice device.

The Bad


The box seam to reboot every 5 minutes
PIP works 1 out of 10 tries. I get sound but no picture, and if I switch windows and try to do anything on that window. the machine freezes and it reboots.
I am not sure if this has been reported, but almost every time that I open the PIP, the system reboots and goes back to reloading the signal. I connected my TV using a HDMI cable. I have read about some problems with HDMI...is this one already reported..? I am going to try my composite cables tonight and see if the problems is still there. 
I wish Dish provided a DVI to HDMI adapter for 921 owners. Lots of cables in the box I did not use. and the 921 only had DVI
I was also having some problems recording 2 shows at once, when I went back to replay one of them while they were both recording. the machine rebooted. After the reboot, both recordings were there, but it had stopped recording.

So overall my experience for the first day was good. The PIP problem was extremely annoying. As long as I do not use the PIP it seams to work fine. I am afraid that my second tuner may not record. I will check tonight since I have requested 3 shows to record at once.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

1) If your box is rebooting every 5 minutes. You have a bad box or something external that is effecting it in such a way. I seem to have a rebooting box too and it seems to reboot about 3 times a day. 

2) I have played with the PIP window a lot since I got my box. I have not had it lock up once. Are you using OTA? Any suspect OTA channels? What happens when you do a PIP swap? 

Based on the Bad, I am suprised at your overall remarks. If you truely are getting reboots in the neighborhood every 5 minutes. Remove your OTA and see if the box stabilizes. If it does not, I would suspect either something external causing some grief or a bad box. 

Reminds me.. maybe I should try a UPC on mine to see if power is causing my box to reboot. Mine reboots while doing nothing. just watching a program.

I got a DVI to HDMI convertor on monoprice for 6 bucks. Works great.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I guess the reason for my overall good review was because of the new features. not the problem with rebooting. The technician said that people have reported these boxes rebooting several times for the first day or two. I was been patient. If this problem does not go away soon. I am sure my opinion will go south. I figured that I may be trying too many things while the receiver is still in setup mode.

I will try some few things today and see if it still continues to reboot. I was probably exaggerating about rebooting every 5 minutes . I played with it for about 2 hours and it rebooted at least 15 times. Mostly when I was playing with PIP and only once when I was playing with the recordings. 

The PIP problem happens with or without OTA swaps also i was surprised that PIP worked while in HD, this feature was not available on the 921.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

My first day with the vip622 has been very good! I have had no lost or corrupted(unwatchable) recordings. 

The user interface is just like the dvr-942.

The signal readings on all 3 sats are about 100%, but now I'm getting on the HD channels, pixalation every so often, like a weak signal, never had that with the 942, using the same hardware(dish's, switch, cables, and adj) noting else was changed.

The vip622 is connected via HDMI, to a Panny 8uk, and I've had none of those problems with either units, and I must say that the 942 has been the best Dish product I've ever used!

After being a sub, from early 2000, and going thru the living hell with the DP7200's.

I'll be returning the 942 next week for my rebate credit, but will be sorry to see it go!

I only hope in time, with software updates, that they get the vip622 to be as reliable!

So far I'm off to a good start!

It's nice to post a positive response to a buggy product for a change!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> 1)
> 
> Based on the Bad, I am surprised at your overall remarks. If you truly are getting reboots in the neighborhood every 5 minutes. Remove your OTA and see if the box stabilizes. If it does not, I would suspect either something external causing some grief or a bad box.


Well here is my second day review

The Good

I still like the new features compared to the 921.

The Bad

I came home and decided to play with the receiver, I recorded 3 different shows at the same time and they all recorded fine. I was thinking that one of the tuners was not working right. but they were all fully recorded.

Then I decided to try my PIP again. It was frozen, so I unplugged the unit and let it come all the way up. I tried the PIP again and it was working for about 5 minutes and then the picture froze again, but I had sound. I went to the guide and changed channels, and sure enough the unit froze and rebooted by it self. When it came back the PIP was still frozen, now no sound or picture. So I decided to change my output to composite cables to see if maybe it was a HDMI problem....! Same results.

At this time I decided to call the CSR He was very helpful and guided me to perform several test. Checked the satellites signals, the set up, we also tried single and dual mode, we unplugged the splitter and connected just one tuner and tried
it, we had mixed results, it did not work at first but after reboot it worked. After about 45 minutes trying everything on the book, we then decided to change the splitter and cables and re-booted, it appeared to work so we were done.

After about 15 minutes I tried it again and BINGO it was frozen again.

I called back and after spending another 45 minutes testing the box and trying all the same test, we finally performed a satellite check and it worked, we were just about to hang up and BINGO it froze again.

In conclusion....they are sending me a replacement unit.

So my overall second impression ... Nice features, but horrible first impression. I will let you all know when I get my replacement box


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

We might be in the same place socceteer. I think I will be given them a call tonight. My box stability is way out there.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> We might be in the same place socceteer. I think I will be given them a call tonight. My box stability is way out there.


I get mine installed on 4/15. Should I just stay away from using PIP for now? Is it just the PIP function that is causing most of the freezes?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

lujan said:


> I get mine installed on 4/15. Should I just stay away from using PIP for now? Is it just the PIP function that is causing most of the freezes?


My PIP was the primary problem, however if I use dual mode and switched over to the second input. I would also experience the Freeze.

Everything seam to work ok on the primary tuner. It would reboot once or twice.

It is very possible that the problem was a hardware issue with my box. So I would be interested to know if you get that problem too...So I say try it and let us know.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

My 622 was installed this morning. I don't do anything clever, so am not having problems (knock on wood). But then, I didn't have problems with the 921 either. 

Installation went fine, I could have done it myself, but did want the installer to peak my 129 antenna. I turned down the D1000 and kept the two D500s. Installer didn't balk. Much less work for him, and better signal strength for me. 

My only issue so far is the GUI on recording. There should be a way to set your global preferences. I set the box to record CSI tonight and it scheduled 22 recordings (That's why I always though TIVO sucked). Took me about 10 minutes to clear all of the recordings. I did discover you can select ONCE, but I don't understand why I cannot make that my default. 

Other than the recording thingy, this was a very smooth first day with the 622. I don't use PIP (I mostly watch HD) so this isn't a problem for me.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

rbyers said:


> Other than the recording thingy, this was a very smooth first day with the 622. I don't use PIP (I mostly watch HD) so this isn't a problem for me.


You do know that unlike the 921 the 622 supports PIP on HD. I Think , or may be not and that is why it freezes..:lol:


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

socceteer said:


> You do know that unlike the 921 the 622 supports PIP on HD. I Think , or may be not and that is why it freezes..:lol:


My 622 has had no problems, just installed 4-11-06. It does do 2 hds in pip. Now for the good news, it seems that there are now 3 versions of 622 out there, if you look at your tag on back of 622 you will see an "RB" with a lot of numbers, after the numbers is a single letter, it should be an "A","B", or "C". Mine is a "C" seems like people with the "C" are not having the problems that are inherent to the older generations.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

dirtydan said:


> My 622 has had no problems, just instaled 4-11-06. It does do 2 hds in pip. Now for the good news, it seems that there are now 3 versions of 622 out there, if you look at your tag on back of 622 you will see an "RB" with a lot of numbers, after the numbers is a single letter, it should be an "A","B", or "C". Mine is a "C" seems like people with the "C" are not having the problems that are inherent to the older generations.


WOW good to know...thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

PIP definitely supports HD on the 622 and the maintain the correct Aspect ratio. Also the pip swap does not require the PIP window to be up unlike the 921. Really cool and great way to swap between two shows and keep the buffering unlike channel recall. 

PIP is definitely more useful than it was with the 921


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> PIP definitely supports HD on the 622 and the maintain the correct Aspect ratio. Also the pip swap does not require the PIP window to be up unlike the 921. Really cool and great way to swap between two shows and keep the buffering unlike channel recall.
> 
> PIP is definitely more useful than it was with the 921


Thanks for that little tidbit of info., I didn't know about it.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

dirtydan said:


> My 622 has had no problems, just installed 4-11-06. It does do 2 hds in pip. Now for the good news, it seems that there are now 3 versions of 622 out there, if you look at your tag on back of 622 you will see an "RB" with a lot of numbers, after the numbers is a single letter, it should be an "A","B", or "C". Mine is a "C" seems like people with the "C" are not having the problems that are inherent to the older generations.


I just got mine yesterday and it ends with a "D" so it seems the 622 will go through the alphabet in no time.:lol:


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine is a "C" and it's been rebooting every 10-20 min.


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

device manager said:


> Mine is a "C" and it's been rebooting every 10-20 min.


Any chance you might have a heat problem? This seems to be what might be causing re-boots, as well as week signals on OTA


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mine is also a C. As to the heat. I doubt it. Lot of space around it and the I left the front of the cabinet open. As to weak signals. I removed all channels I don't use in OTA and all the others have strong signals. Worked fine with both my 921 and 811. 

I did call advanced support tonight. I was instructed to bypass the surge protector and see if the problem goes away. I have my doubts, but figured I would give it a try and see if things stabilize. I should know in a day or two if this is the case. 

I am also looking into a UPS for it since I have heard that is always a good thing to have with a DVR.

I remember when people use to accuse moderators getting the magical boxes.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

dirtydan said:


> Any chance you might have a heat problem? This seems to be what might be causing re-boots, as well as week signals on OTA


1) My equipment rack is an open shelf (Salamander Archtype), and the temp in my home does not exceed 78F.

2) I do not have an OTA antenna hooked up. My 110/119/148 birds are between 95-100 on transponder 11, and 129 is 65-70.

3) I have the 622 plugged into my Panamax 5300 line conditioner along with my other gear.

My Home Theater:icon_band

Dish is sending me a new 622, and I hope it is a non-defective unit.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

device manager said:


> Mine is a "C" and it's been rebooting every 10-20 min.


I just checked my unit, which was received 4/7 and installed 4/9 . It is a C model . It is also rebooting very frequently. Not as much as every 10-20 min, but too much to be able to watch a recorded movie uninterrupted. So that's two votes down for the C .


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

My first day went well, after the install. Installer wasn't able to lock on 129 when putting the D1000 in the same position as the D500, which is a bummer since it was a perfect location out of the way and hidden. I would recon that more people will have this issue because this thing has to find 3 instead of two birds.

Once installed, it took awhile for the machine to go through all its initial setup and get the guide etc...but once up it ran virtually flawlessly all night. I only noticed one glitch the entire time and that was when I inserted a USB flash card. It worked perfectly right away. Later when I removed it and added more pictures, then put it back in the machine detected it but said now that I had too many USB devices attached. It couldn't read from it now and there was no way that I could see to tell it nothing else was attached or to refresh that, other than I gather turning off the machine. But other than that, everything else, including PIP with HD worked perfectly. It grabbed all my OTA channels. I love the 3 hour guide. I love the new GUI. I love the NBR and Dish Pass feature. Its nice to have Dish Interactive again on my main machine. The HDMI to DVI worked perfectly. Although I am still a little upset that no HDMI cable came with it, and no convertor, and in my box not even any componant cables, good thing I already had what I needed. Seems like dish could just not ship cables and just give the customer exactly what they need at install time and save money over all.

It will be interesting to see if the box gets hot. I have a very open rack, completely open front back and sides.

One thing I didn't like was that the audio goes away on a few setup/preference pages. I don't mind that a setup page fills the the whole screen, but why does the audio have to go way? Anyway, over all I was very pleased with the box in its first day of service. Although I think I was pleased with the 921 in its first day too.

No problems switching the ratio.

Reminded to HD TV users, the box defaults to 480p on initial startup, so be sure to up this to whatever your set can handle.

Its nice to have 25 HD channels, can't wait until Phoenix locals are in HD. I think I will be able to get rid of my backup box (a 510) and save some money.


----------



## jamullian (May 7, 2004)

Got mine installed yesterday.

The good:

Love the GUI, the PIP actually works (unlike the 921), all the new HD channels (I had the Voom channels before, but the extra "MPEG-4" channels are a great bonus; the OTA tuner IS now capable of locking on to my local NBC (which the 921 could not). PQ (in HDMI 1080i) is excellent.

The bad:

It locked up and rebooted within 10 minutes of being installed. The installer - who let's just say now knows much more about 622's than he did before he walked in the door - was flabbergasted and apologetic. I told him it was a known issue and showed him these threads.

The rest of the good:

Since that one lockup/reboot it has not had a problem. No lockup, reboot or choppy audio. But I may have not put it fully through its paces yet. We'll see after Dr Who tonight ....


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> PIP definitely supports HD on the 622 and the maintain the correct Aspect ratio. Also the pip swap does not require the PIP window to be up unlike the 921. Really cool and great way to swap between two shows and keep the buffering unlike channel recall.
> 
> PIP is definitely more useful than it was with the 921


YES...I found this out by accident, I was playing with the remote and I switched to the other tuner ....that is a great feature.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I had mine installed yesterday. My reaction:

Wow.

I really like it. Haven't played around too much yet. My DVR work so far has been limited to pausing and rewinding live TV, which works nice. What I liked however was the fact that satellite local channels are essentially subchannel zero. Channel 7-1 is OTA channel 7 and 7-0 is satellite channel 7, subchannel zero being the default if you do not enter a subchannel number. The 622 figures out if the channel is available in HD from satellite and uses that, unless it is not available in HD and then it uses the SD satellite channel. Also another feature I really like is the guide has a window in the top right showing the channel, with audio, you were watching before you hit guide. On my 65" HDTV the window is about the same size as a 25" TV (my wife likes this as when I go channel shopping she can still watch her show).

In one evening of use never hit any glitch or reboots. However I do not use PIP or HDMI both of which seem to have issues. Also on my Dish 6000 the buttons were a little touchy. No problems with the 622. Also the 622 is really a STB for 2 TVs, saving you a STB fee and also giving you a DVR on a second TV! The second TV is a SD TV however.

I believe Dish really hit a home run with the 622.

Rick R


----------



## poncaguy (Apr 10, 2006)

My first 211 did the reboot thing to, the 2nd has been fine as has my week old"C" 622.


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

Had my 622 installed yesterday 4/15. Replaced 942/Dish 500 with 622/Dish 1000. Install went smoothly but installer had no knowledge of 622. Configured 622 and remotes (dual mode) myself. Had a major audio/video dropout/freeze problem on all channels. When a soft/hard reboot and cable check didn't help I called tech support. Waited over 20 minutes to be told it was not the receiver but probably my HDMI cable. Swapped cables with DVD player and rebooted. Same problem! Two more hard reboots and voila! PQ on Voom channels sucks. Lot's of pixelation and audio sync probs. HD sat locals are a big disapointment. PQ looks like sat SD. OTA HD channels are much better. Where is the PBS HD sat local channel? MIA on my 622 here in LA. Overall not an improvement over the 942 and definitely not worth the $20 increase in monthly rate. To add insult to injury it took Triple A over two hours to remove the installer's truck from my driveway when the dufus tried to make a reverse U turn on a steep slope!


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, since I consider my 622 install a major success story I will elaborate.

I called to order the 622 on April 2nd and they set the install for April 13th 12-5. The 622 arrived on April 10th. The instaler arrived at 2:15 on April 13th. Later two additional Dish trucks showed up for a total of three installers. They installed the Dish 1000, changed the LNB on my 61.5 dish and installed the DPP44. Had to run an RG6 cable to the 622 location as previously the 6000 was using RG59. All done in about an hour. Then they turned on the 622 and it downloaded new software, they had to activate it and so forth they were gone in 1:35 minutes after the initial arrival.

I have now played around recording many shows and playing back lots of stuff. Wowed my Easter dinner guests. I have had zero problems so far. Zip. (Knock on wood.)

I love it.

Moved the Dish 6000 HD receiver to the master bedroom where it is conected to an SD TV. My Wife says, "you know we really need to get a HDTV for the bedroom now that we have a HD STB there!" Is my wife a great wife or what. We will go shopping soon.

Rick R


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I am happy to report that I received my replacement 622 yesterday, after I swapped and got it activated. I started to play with it. I tried every possible option and so far everything is working like a charm....! 

The new Receiver is a model "D" my old one was a "C"

PS: I placed a fan under the receiver just in case, since it is located inside a cabinet


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

socceteer said:


> I am happy to report that I received my replacement 622 yesterday, after I swapped and got it activated. I started to play with it. I tried every possible option and so far everything is working like a charm....!
> 
> The new Receiver is a model "D" my old one was a "C"
> 
> PS: I placed a fan under the receiver just in case, since it is located inside a cabinet


Glad to hear it, hopefully things will remain this way for you.


----------

